# الافتئات على الحقوق



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدي استفسار بخصوص معنى (الافتئات على الحقوق). هل يعني انتهاك الحقوق أو التعدي عليها؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

نعم. في لسان العرب: تفوَّت على فلان في كذا وافتات عليه إذا تفرّد برأيه دونه في التصرف فيه، ولما ضُمِّن معنى التغلُّب عُدِّيَ بـ(على).والفعل ستجده في باب ف-أ-ت و ف--و-ت.


----------

